# Any Resources that Break down all the Proverbs Categories?



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm looking for something that breaks down all the different aphorisms in the Proverbs by listing the category and then the verses that speak to it. The Proverbs talks about fools, debt, sloth, industry, nagging wives, etc but the verses are spread all over the place. Do you know of anything that rolls up all the verses for each of the ideas?


----------



## satz (Mar 19, 2007)

Here's something you could check out...

http://www.letgodbetrue.com/proverbs/proverb-topics.php


----------



## py3ak (Mar 19, 2007)

There is a concordance in the back of Kidner's commentary, and some thematic studies to point out how it is done. But the link Mark posted seems more complete to me.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks Mark. Found another site here:

http://www.knowgrace.org/proverbs/proverbs.html


----------



## Brett McKinley (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice web sites. Also, Stephen Voorwinde's book: Wisdom for Today's Issues, P&R. Here it is: 
http://www.graceandtruthbooks.com/listdetails.asp?ID=374&RP=/proverbs/

Also, Matthew Henry's magnificent commentary on the Proverbs offers 77 heads at the very end.
Enjoy,


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 20, 2007)

Brett McKinley said:


> Nice web sites. Also, Stephen Voorwinde's book: Wisdom for Today's Issues, P&R. Here it is:
> http://www.graceandtruthbooks.com/listdetails.asp?ID=374&RP=/proverbs/
> 
> Also, Matthew Henry's magnificent commentary on the Proverbs offers 77 heads at the very end.
> Enjoy,



Cool! Thanks!


----------



## caddy (Mar 21, 2007)

Found this:

http://www.mentoring-disciples.org/proverbs.html

But the _knowgrace_ site you have listed below looks like the ticket Rich...



SemperFideles said:


> Thanks Mark. Found another site here:
> 
> http://www.knowgrace.org/proverbs/proverbs.html


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 21, 2007)

caddy said:


> Found this:
> 
> http://www.mentoring-disciples.org/proverbs.html
> 
> But the _knowgrace_ site you have listed below looks like the ticket Rich...



Actually, the Matthew Henry "rollup" is most ideal so far!


----------



## caddy (Mar 21, 2007)

^
Yes, very Nice:

1. Of the comfort, or grief, parents have in their children, according as they are wise or foolish, godly or ungodly, ch. x. 1; xv. 20; xvii. 21, 25; xix. 13, 26; xxiii. 15, 16, 24, 25; xxvii. 11; xxix. 3. 
2. Of the world's insufficiency, and religion's sufficiency, to make us happy (ch. x. 2, 3; xi. 4) and the preference to be therefore given to the gains of virtue above those of this world, ch. xv. 16, 17; xvi. 8, 16; xvii. 1; xix. 1; xxviii. 6, 11. 
3. Of slothfulness and diligence, ch. x. 4, 26; xii. 11, 24, 27; xiii. 4, 23; xv. 19; xvi. 26; xviii. 9; xix. 15, 24; xx. 4, 13; xxi. 5, 25, 26; xxii. 13, 29; xxiv. 30-34; xxvi. 13-16; xxvii. 18, 23, 27; xxviii. 19. Particularly the improving or neglecting opportunities, ch. vi. 6; x. 5. 
4. The happiness of the righteous, and the misery of the wicked, ch. x. 6, 9, 16, 24, 25, 27-30; xi. 3, 5-8, 18-21, 31; xii. 2, 3, 7, 13, 14, 21, 26, 28; xiii. 6, 9, 14, 15, 21, 22, 25; xiv. 11, 14, 19, 32; xv. 6, 8, 9, 24, 26, 29; xx. 7; xxi. 12, 15, 16, 18, 21; xxii. 12; xxviii. 10, 18; xxix. 6. 
5. Of honour and dishonour, ch. x. 7; xii. 8, 9; xviii. 3; xxvi. 1; xxvii. 21. And of vain-glory, ch. xxv. 14, 27; xxvii. 2. 
6. The wisdom of obedience, and folly of disobedience, ch. x. 8, 17; xii. 1, 15; xiii. 1, 13, 18; xv. 5, 10, 12, 31, 32; xix. 16; xxviii. 4, 7, 9. 
7. Of mischievousness and usefulness, ch. x. 10, 23; xi. 9-11, 23, 27; xii. 5, 6, 12, 18, 20; xiii. 2; xiv. 22; xvi. 29, 30; xvii. 11; xxi. 10; xxiv. 8; xxvi. 23, 27. 
8. The praise of wise and good discourse, and the hurt and shame of an ungoverned tongue, ch. x. 11, 13, 14, 20, 21, 31, 32; xi. 30; xiv. 3; xv. 2, 4, 7, 23, 28; xvi. 20, 23, 24; xvii. 7; xviii. 4, 7, 20, 21; xx. 15; xxi. 23; xxiii. 9; xxiv. 26; xxv. 11. 
9. Of love and hatred, peaceableness and contention, ch. x. 12; xv. 17; xvii. 1, 9, 14, 19; xviii. 6, 17-19; xx. 3; xxv. 8; xxvi. 17, 21; xxix. 9. 
10. Of the rich and poor, ch. x. 5, 22; xi. 28; xiii. 7, 8; xiv. 20, 24; xviii. 11, 23; xix. 1, 4, 7, 22; xxii. 2, 7; xxviii. 6, 11; xxix. 13. 
11. Of lying, fraud, and dissimulation, and of truth and sincerity, ch. x. 18; xii. 17, 19, 22; xiii. 5; xvii. 4; xx. 14, 17; xxvi. 18, 19, 24-26, 28. 
12. Of slandering, ch. x. 18; xvi. 27; xxv. 23. 
13. Of talkativeness and silence, ch. x. 19; xi. 12; xii. 23; xiii. 3; xvii. 27, 28; xxix. 11, 20. 
14. Of justice and injustice, ch. xi. 1; xiii. 16; xvi. 8, 11; xvii. 15, 26; xviii. 5; xx. 10, 23; xxii. 28; xxiii. 10, 11; xxix. 24. 
15. Of pride and humility, ch. xi. 2; xiii. 10; xv. 25, 33; xvi. 5, 18, 19; xviii. 12; xxi. 4; xxv. 6, 7; xxviii. 25; xxix. 23. 
16. Of despising and respecting others, ch. xi. 12; xiv. 21. 
17. Of tale-bearing, ch. xi. 13; xvi. 28; xviii. 8; xx. 19; xxvi. 20, 22. 
18. Of rashness and deliberation, ch. xi. 14; xv. 22; xviii. 13; xix. 2; xx. 5, 18; xxi. 29; xxii. 3; xxv. 8-10. 
19. Of suretiship, ch. xi. 15; xvii. 18; xx. 16; xxii. 26, 27; xxvii. 13. 
20. Of good and bad women, or wives, ch. xi. 16, 22; xii. 4; xiv. 1; xviii. 22; xix. 13, 14; xxi. 9, 19; xxv. 24; xxvii. 15, 16. 
21. Of mercifulness and unmercifulness, ch. xi. 17; xii. 10; xiv. 21; xix. 17; xxi. 13. 
22. Of charity to the poor, and uncharitableness, ch. xi. 24-26; xiv. 31; xvii. 5; xxii. 9, 16, 22, 23; xxviii. 27; xxix. 7. 
23. Of covetousness and contentment, ch. xi. 29; xv. 16, 17, 27; xxiii. 4, 5. 
24. Of anger and meekness, ch. xii. 16; xiv. 17, 29; xv. 1, 18; xvi. 32; xvii. 12, 26; xix. 11, 19; xxii. 24, 25; xxv. 15, 28; xxvi. 21; xxix. 22. 
25. Of melancholy and cheerfulness, ch. xii. 25; xiv. 10, 13; xv. 13, 15; xvii. 22; xviii. 14; xxv. 20, 25. 
26. Of hope and expectation, ch. xiii. 12, 19. 
27. Of prudence and foolishness, ch. xiii. 16; xiv. 8, 18, 33; xv. 14, 21; xvi. 21, 22; xvii. 24; xviii. 2, 15; xxiv. 3-7; vii. 27; xxvi. 6-11; xxviii. 5. 
28. Of treachery and fidelity, ch. xiii. 17; xxv. 13, 19. 
29. Of good and bad company, ch. xiii. 20; xiv. 7; xxviii. 7; xxix. 3. 
30. Of the education of children, ch. xiii. 24; xix. 18; xx. 11; xxii. 6, 15; xxiii. 12; xiv. 14; xxix. 15, 17. 
31. Of the fear of the Lord, ch. xiv. 2, 26, 27; xv. 16, 33; xvi. 6; xix. 23; xxii. 4; xxiii. 17, 18. 
32. Of true and false witness-bearing, ch. xiv. 5, 25; xix. 5, 9, 28; xxi. 28; xxiv. 28; xxv. 18. 
33. Of scorners, ch. xiv. 6, 9; xxi. 24; xxii. 10; xxiv. 9; xxix. 9. 
34. Of credulity and caution, ch. xiv. 15, 16; xxvii. 12. 
35. Of kings and their subjects, ch. xiv. 28, 34, 35; xvi. 10, 12-15; xix. 6, 12; xx. 2, 8, 26, 28; xxii. 11; xxiv. 23-25; xxx. 2-5; xxviii. 2, 3, 15, 16; xxix. 5, 12, 14, 26. 
36. Of envy, especially envying sinners, ch. xiv. 30; xxiii. 17, 18; xxiv. 1, 2, 19, 20; xxvii. 4. 
37. Of God's omniscience, and his universal providence, ch. xv. 3, 11; xvi. 1, 4, 9, 33; xvii. 3; xix. 21; xx. 12, 24; xxi. 1, 30, 31; xxix. 26. 
38. Of a good and ill name, ch. xv. 30; xxii. 1. 
39. Of men's good opinion of themselves, ch. xiv. 12; xvi. 2, 25; xx. 6; xxi. 2; xxvi. 12; xxviii. 26. 
40. Of devotion towards God, and dependence on him, ch. xvi. 3; xviii. 10; xxiii. 26; xxvii. 1; xxviii. 25; xxix. 25. 
41. Of the happiness of God's favour, ch. xvi. 7; xxix. 26. 
42. Excitements to get wisdom, ch. xvi. 16; xviii. 1; xix. 8, 20; xxii. 17-21; xxiii. 15, 16, 22-25; xxiv. 13, 14; xxvii. 11. 
43. Cautions against temptations, ch. xvi. 17; xxix. 27. 
44. Of old age and youth, ch. xvi. 31; xvii. 6; xx. 29. 
45. Of servants, ch. xvii. 2; xix. 10; xxix. 19, 21. 
46. Of bribery, ch. xvii. 8, 23; xviii. 16; xxi. 14; xxviii. 21. 
47. Of reproof and correction, ch. xvii. 10; xix. 25, 29; xx. 30; xxi. 11; xxv. 12; xxvi. 3; xxvii. 5, 6, 22; xxviii. 23; xxix. 1. 
48. Of ingratitude, ch. xvii. 13. 
49. Of friendship, ch. xvii. 17; xviii. 24; xxvii. 9, 10, 14, 17. 
50. Of sensual pleasures, ch. xxi. 17; xxiii. 1-3, 6-8, 19-21; xxvii. 7. 
51. Of drunkenness, ch. xx. 1; xxiii. 23, 29-35. 
52. Of the universal corruption of nature, ch. xx. 9. 
53. Of flattery, ch. xx. 19; xxvi. 28; xxviii. 23; xxix. 5. 
54. Of undutiful children, ch. xx. 20; xxviii. 24. 
55. Of the short continuance of what is ill-gotten, ch. xx. 21; xxi. 6, 7; xxii. 8; xxviii. 8. 
56. Of revenge, ch. xx. 22; xxiv. 17, 18, 29. 
57. Of sacrilege, ch. xx. 25. 
58. Of conscience, ch. xx. 27; xxvii. 19. 
59. Of the preference of moral duties before ceremonial, ch. xv. 8; xxi. 3, 27. 
60. Of prodigality and wastefulness, ch. xxi. 20. 
61. The triumphs of wisdom and godliness, ch. xxi. 22; xxiv. 15, 16. 
62. Of frowardness and tractableness, ch. xxii. 5. 
63. Of uncleanness, ch. xxii. 14; xxiii. 27, 28. 
64. Of fainting in affliction, ch. xxiv. 10. 
65. Of helping the distressed, ch. xiv. 11, 12. 
66. Of loyalty to the government, ch. xxiv. 21, 22. 
67. Of forgiving enemies, ch. xxv. 21, 22. 
68. Of causeless curse, ch. xxvi. 2. 
69. Of answering fools, ch. xxvi. 4, 5. 
70. Of unsettledness and unsatisfiedness, ch. xxvii. 8, 20. 
71. Of cowardliness and courage, ch. xxviii. 1. 
72. The people's interest in the character of their rulers, ch. xxviii. 12, 28; xxix. 2, 16; xi. 10, 11. 
73. The benefit of repentance and holy fear, ch. xxviii. 13, 14. 
74. The punishment of murder, ch. xxviii. 17. 
75. Of hastening to be rich, ch. xxviii. 20, 22. 
76. The enmity of the wicked against the godly, ch. xxix. 10, 27. 
77. The necessity of the means of grace, ch. xxix. 18.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 21, 2007)

You are all incredible! Thank you for all the marvelous information.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 21, 2007)

I "simplified" it a little by changing the Chapters from Roman numerals for any interested.


Of the comfort, or grief, parents have in their children, according as they are wise or foolish, godly or ungodly, ch. 10:1; 15:20; 17:21, 25; 19:13, 26; 23:15, 16, 24, 25; 27:11; 29:3. 
Of the world's insufficiency, and religion's sufficiency, to make us happy (ch. 10:2, 3; 11:4) and the preference to be therefore given to the gains of virtue above those of this world, ch. 15:16, 17; 16:8, 16; 17:1; 19:1; 28:6, 11: 
Of slothfulness and diligence, ch. 10:4, 26; 12:11, 24, 27; 13:4, 23; 15:19; 16:26; 18:9; 19:15, 24; 20:4, 13; 21:5, 25, 26; 22:13, 29; 24:30-34; 26:13-16; 27:18, 23, 27; 28:19. Particularly the improving or neglecting opportunities, ch. 6:6; 10:5. 
The happiness of the righteous, and the misery of the wicked, ch. 10:6, 9, 16, 24, 25, 27-30; 11:3, 5-8, 18-21, 31; 12:2, 3, 7, 13, 14, 21, 26, 28; 13:6, 9, 14, 15, 21, 22, 25; 14:11, 14, 19, 32; 15:6, 8, 9, 24, 26, 29; 20:7; 21:12, 15, 16, 18, 21; 22:12; 28:10, 18; 29:6. 
Of honour and dishonour, ch. 10:7; 12:8, 9; 18:3; 26:1; 27:21:And of vain-glory, ch. 25:14, 27; 27:2. 
The wisdom of obedience, and folly of disobedience, ch. 10:8, 17; 12:1, 15; 13:1, 13, 18; 15:5, 10, 12, 31, 32; 19:16; 28:4, 7, 9. 
Of mischievousness and usefulness, ch. 10:10, 23; 11:9-11, 23, 27; 12:5, 6, 12, 18, 20; 13:2; 14:22; 16:29, 30; 17:11; 21:10; 24:8; 26:23, 27. 
The praise of wise and good discourse, and the hurt and shame of an ungoverned tongue, ch. 10:11, 13, 14, 20, 21, 31, 32; 11:30; 14:3; 15:2, 4, 7, 23, 28; 16:20, 23, 24; 17:7; 18:4, 7, 20, 21; 20:15; 21:23; 23:9; 24:26; 25:11: 
Of love and hatred, peaceableness and contention, ch. 10:12; 15:17; 17:1, 9, 14, 19; 18:6, 17-19; 20:3; 25:8; 26:17, 21; 29:9. 
Of the rich and poor, ch. 10:5, 22; 11:28; 13:7, 8; 14:20, 24; 18:11, 23; 19:1, 4, 7, 22; 22:2, 7; 28:6, 11; 29:13. 
Of lying, fraud, and dissimulation, and of truth and sincerity, ch. 10:18; 12:17, 19, 22; 13:5; 17:4; 20:14, 17; 26:18, 19, 24-26, 28. 
Of slandering, ch. 10:18; 16:27; 25:23. 
Of talkativeness and silence, ch. 10:19; 11:12; 12:23; 13:3; 17:27, 28; 29:11, 20. 
Of justice and injustice, ch. 11:1; 13:16; 16:8, 11; 17:15, 26; 18:5; 20:10, 23; 22:28; 23:10, 11; 29:24. 
Of pride and humility, ch. 11:2; 13:10; 15:25, 33; 16:5, 18, 19; 18:12; 21:4; 25:6, 7; 28:25; 29:23. 
Of despising and respecting others, ch. 11:12; 14:21: 
Of tale-bearing, ch. 11:13; 16:28; 18:8; 20:19; 26:20, 22. 
Of rashness and deliberation, ch. 11:14; 15:22; 18:13; 19:2; 20:5, 18; 21:29; 22:3; 25:8-10. 
Of suretiship, ch. 11:15; 17:18; 20:16; 22:26, 27; 27:13. 
Of good and bad women, or wives, ch. 11:16, 22; 12:4; 14:1; 18:22; 19:13, 14; 21:9, 19; 25:24; 27:15, 16. 
Of mercifulness and unmercifulness, ch. 11:17; 12:10; 14:21; 19:17; 21:13. 
Of charity to the poor, and uncharitableness, ch. 11:24-26; 14:31; 17:5; 22:9, 16, 22, 23; 28:27; 29:7. 
Of covetousness and contentment, ch. 11:29; 15:16, 17, 27; 23:4, 5. 
Of anger and meekness, ch. 12:16; 14:17, 29; 15:1, 18; 16:32; 17:12, 26; 19:11, 19; 22:24, 25; 25:15, 28; 26:21; 29:22. 
Of melancholy and cheerfulness, ch. 12:25; 14:10, 13; 15:13, 15; 17:22; 18:14; 25:20, 25. 
Of hope and expectation, ch. 13:12, 19. 
Of prudence and foolishness, ch. 13:16; 14:8, 18, 33; 15:14, 21; 16:21, 22; 17:24; 18:2, 15; 24:3-7; 7:27; 26:6-11; 28:5. 
Of treachery and fidelity, ch. 13:17; 25:13, 19. 
Of good and bad company, ch. 13:20; 14:7; 28:7; 29:3. 
Of the education of children, ch. 13:24; 19:18; 20:11; 22:6, 15; 23:12; 14:14; 29:15, 17. 
Of the fear of the Lord, ch. 14:2, 26, 27; 15:16, 33; 16:6; 19:23; 22:4; 23:17, 18. 
Of true and false witness-bearing, ch. 14:5, 25; 19:5, 9, 28; 21:28; 24:28; 25:18. 
Of scorners, ch. 14:6, 9; 21:24; 22:10; 24:9; 29:9. 
Of credulity and caution, ch. 14:15, 16; 27:12. 
Of kings and their subjects, ch. 14:28, 34, 35; 16:10, 12-15; 19:6, 12; 20:2, 8, 26, 28; 22:11; 24:23-25; 30:2-5; 28:2, 3, 15, 16; 29:5, 12, 14, 26. 
Of envy, especially envying sinners, ch. 14:30; 23:17, 18; 24:1, 2, 19, 20; 27:4. 
Of God's omniscience, and his universal providence, ch. 15:3, 11; 16:1, 4, 9, 33; 17:3; 19:21; 20:12, 24; 21:1, 30, 31; 29:26. 
Of a good and ill name, ch. 15:30; 22:1: 
Of men's good opinion of themselves, ch. 14:12; 16:2, 25; 20:6; 21:2; 26:12; 28:26. 
Of devotion towards God, and dependence on him, ch. 16:3; 18:10; 23:26; 27:1; 28:25; 29:25. 
Of the happiness of God's favour, ch. 16:7; 29:26. 
Excitements to get wisdom, ch. 16:16; 18:1; 19:8, 20; 22:17-21; 23:15, 16, 22-25; 24:13, 14; 27:11: 
Cautions against temptations, ch. 16:17; 29:27. 
Of old age and youth, ch. 16:31; 17:6; 20:29. 
Of servants, ch. 17:2; 19:10; 29:19, 21: 
Of bribery, ch. 17:8, 23; 18:16; 21:14; 28:21: 
Of reproof and correction, ch. 17:10; 19:25, 29; 20:30; 21:11; 25:12; 26:3; 27:5, 6, 22; 28:23; 29:1: 
Of ingratitude, ch. 17:13. 
Of friendship, ch. 17:17; 18:24; 27:9, 10, 14, 17. 
Of sensual pleasures, ch. 21:17; 23:1-3, 6-8, 19-21; 27:7. 
Of drunkenness, ch. 20:1; 23:23, 29-35. 
Of the universal corruption of nature, ch. 20:9. 
Of flattery, ch. 20:19; 26:28; 28:23; 29:5. 
Of undutiful children, ch. 20:20; 28:24. 
Of the short continuance of what is ill-gotten, ch. 20:21; 21:6, 7; 22:8; 28:8. 
Of revenge, ch. 20:22; 24:17, 18, 29. 
Of sacrilege, ch. 20:25. 
Of conscience, ch. 20:27; 27:19. 
Of the preference of moral duties before ceremonial, ch. 15:8; 21:3, 27. 
Of prodigality and wastefulness, ch. 21:20. 
The triumphs of wisdom and godliness, ch. 21:22; 24:15, 16. 
Of frowardness and tractableness, ch. 22:5. 
Of uncleanness, ch. 22:14; 23:27, 28. 
Of fainting in affliction, ch. 24:10. 
Of helping the distressed, ch. 14:11, 12. 
Of loyalty to the government, ch. 24:21, 22. 
Of forgiving enemies, ch. 25:21, 22. 
Of causeless curse, ch. 26:2. 
Of answering fools, ch. 26:4, 5. 
Of unsettledness and unsatisfiedness, ch. 27:8, 20. 
Of cowardliness and courage, ch. 28:1: 
The people's interest in the character of their rulers, ch. 28:12, 28; 29:2, 16; 11:10, 11: 
The benefit of repentance and holy fear, ch. 28:13, 14. 
The punishment of murder, ch. 28:17. 
Of hastening to be rich, ch. 28:20, 22. 
The enmity of the wicked against the godly, ch. 29:10, 27. 
The necessity of the means of grace, ch. 29:18.


----------

